

Quick Survey: How would you prefer to fund an account? - ivankirigin
http://ivankirigin.wufoo.com/forms/quick-payments-survey/

======
ivankirigin
This was my first Wufoo form. I'm amazed.

Like I say in the form, I'm trying to figure out what to use, and gauge
response to new options.

~~~
ragav
It would be more revealing if you had ranking of choices ?

For eg my preference would have been "pay pal" , "amazon fps" and finally
"credit card".

------
nreece
A PollDaddy.com poll would have been a better choice.

